# Herb Gardening - AZ



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

First let me say that I am totally new to gardening. 

Question 1: I live in zone 9 (extremely HOT in the summer, ex: you can get a really nice sunburn in 20 minutes) and I want to start an herb garden outside. What are your ideas about full sun vs. partial sun. I am worried about the heat actually frying the plants. I would normally think they should be full sun (like is noted on the packaging), but this environment is harsh on tender developing plants. 

Question 2: I want to grow Roma tomatoes and Yukon Gold or Red potatoes in a 5 gallon bucket. Is this a good idea, or should I plant them outside for best results? The buckets would be on my patio, which would be shaded for half the day.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Hopefully someone local chimes in with some advice, but we have grown roma tomatoes with basil in a bucket before with good results. One tomato plant and a couple of basil plants per bucket. We drilled drainage holes and added some gravel at the bottom to prevent water standing at the bottom.
If you decide to hang the buckets like a 'as seen on tv' topsy turvy, the tomatoes can grow out the bottom with herbs in the top. Just another idea.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Most of the small gardens I have seen here have sun-shade material over them. It seems to let plenty of light thru for the plants. I have NOT tried to garden here myself. In my opinion you need four things to garden here- water, shade, water, and finally water. And a Javelina - proof fence.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

My location is a bit on the hot side too, it's been 115 deg F for days on end this year. I grow a large range of herbs some in full sun, some in shade, depends on the plant. If you have the water even really extreme temperatures shouldn't be a problem for a lot of them. I even grow plants that are from much cooler zones by picking protected spots through the garden.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Full sun on the package is not full sun like we have in Texas and Arizona where you not only have the heat, but also the extreme dry air. 

I'm in zone 8 Texas with hot dry weather similar to yours. I grow my potatoes in deep raised beds. I plant them in the fall for early spring harvest and early spring for early summer harvest. That is two crops a year. I found it is too hot here to grow them in containers. I grow Yukon Golds and Kennebecs. I just planted my second crop. I'll dig them up in May and June. 

As for herbs, I found the best system is to put them in pots. Some of them I move to partial shade in July and August when they would bake if they were left out in the sun. The exception is the Rosemary and Oregano which don't seem to care how hot is gets. They are in pots, too, but I leave them in the garden between the raised beds to keep the pots from getting too hot.

You can probably garden year round like I do once you get a couple seasons under your belt. Gardening is a skill. It takes practice.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you all. :flower: I had read about gardening in hot zones, but wanted to see what those who've tried it here found. I don't have raised beds yet, but want some and am currently trying to talk DH into making some for me!

I sure hope I can get some Roma tomatoes going, they are my favorites for taste. I will try the potatoes in the raised bed as you suggest and we'll see what happens with the herbs. I tried to get some started from seed (which they said was very difficult), and they have died. I think inside the house is just not the right place for them (we have sun shades on all the windows due to the summer heat). Even with the available light, I think they need more - and warmth too.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

memrymaker said:


> I don't have raised beds yet, but want some and am currently trying to talk DH into making some for me!


YOU can make raised beds. They are not hard. Get yourself some 2x6x8 foot boards. Nail 24" or 36" boards on each end and voila! I put a thick layer of newspaper on the bottom and add dirt. If you need your boards cut, you can get them to do it for you at the lumber yard. I buy "grey wood" at a reduced price and they generally give me the 24" end boards for free since I pick them out of the scrap pile. Take gloves.



> I sure hope I can get some Roma tomatoes going, they are my favorites for taste. I will try the potatoes in the raised bed as you suggest and we'll see what happens with the herbs. I tried to get some started from seed (which they said was very difficult), and they have died. I think inside the house is just not the right place for them (we have sun shades on all the windows due to the summer heat). Even with the available light, I think they need more - and warmth too.


Tomatoes should be easy to start. I direct sow mine. If you start your seeds outside you can make mini-greenhouses out of soda bottles to keep them warm and moist.


----------

